# Nandeconate DECA 200



## rhombeus (Feb 8, 2010)

i just bought three bottles of deca 200... never used any anabolics before. should i use it by itself or take it with another supppliment? what do you recommend and how soon i can see the results?thx guyz

and what kind of work out and diet regiment can you recommend..


----------



## weldingman (Feb 8, 2010)

Sell them, you dont need to take steroids.


----------



## JKurz (Feb 8, 2010)

rhombeus said:


> i just bought three bottles of deca 200... never used any anabolics before. should i use it by itself or take it with another supppliment? what do you recommend and how soon i can see the results?thx guyz
> 
> and what kind of work out and diet regiment can you recommend..




WOW... Dude your just asking to be flamed.

Type your question in google before posting.  Gather a little information before you inject unknown stuff in your AS*.


----------



## MtR (Feb 8, 2010)

Please do not use Deca on its own.  Do yourself a favor and research beginner steroid cycles.  There is plenty of great information on this site.  Your post shows that you are nowhere near ready to use AAS at this time.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Your dick will die


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 8, 2010)

Testosterone, try that alone.


----------



## rhombeus (Feb 9, 2010)

is that what happened to you lone wolf?



Lone Wolf said:


> Your dick will die


----------



## rhombeus (Feb 9, 2010)

posting what? i am simply asking a question...i dont inject anything, they are in oral pill form..and what are u talking about ,instead of replying like a moron, give me some insight


JKurz said:


> WOW... Dude your just asking to be flamed.
> 
> Type your question in google before posting. Gather a little information before you inject unknown stuff in your AS*.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Feb 9, 2010)

rhombeus said:


> posting what? i am simply asking a question...i dont inject anything, they are in oral pill form..and what are u talking about ,instead of replying like a moron, give me some insight


Deca in pill form no such thing


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 9, 2010)

rhombeus said:


> posting what? i am simply asking a question...i dont inject anything, they are in oral pill form..and what are u talking about ,instead of replying like a moron, give me some insight



Someone pasted this quote or something similar on another post a few days ago "Better to remain silent and thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt" because you Rhombeus not only removed all doubt but now I wonder if you have an extra chromosome going on too.


----------



## weldingman (Feb 9, 2010)

LikeARock said:


> Someone pasted this quote or something similar on another post a few days ago "Better to remain silent and thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt" because you Rhombeus not only removed all doubt but now I wonder if you have an extra chromosome going on too.


 
And? WTF does that have to do with deca? Some of you so called roid guys and gym rats, do not need to be on anabolic zone, because you guys dont know shit about AAS. So get lost. go talk about your fat wives or something on anything goes.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Feb 9, 2010)

weldingman said:


> And? WTF does that have to do with deca? Some of you so called roid guys and gym rats, do not need to be on anabolic zone, because you guys dont know shit about AAS. So get lost. go talk about your fat wives or something on anything goes.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 9, 2010)

weldingman said:


> And? WTF does that have to do with deca? Some of you so called roid guys and gym rats, do not need to be on anabolic zone, because you guys dont know shit about AAS. So get lost. go talk about your fat wives or something on anything goes.



Running a Deca only cycle that comes in pill form has to be one of the most retarded things I've read on here lately.  I'm not going to bother arguing with you; it'd be like arguing with the rock in my avatar picture.....


----------



## weldingman (Feb 9, 2010)

LikeARock said:


> Running a Deca only cycle that comes in pill form has to be one of the most retarded things I've read on here lately. I'm not going to bother arguing with you; it'd be like arguing with the rock in my avatar picture.....


 
See this is what im talking about, goddamn, im gone. There is no pill form.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 9, 2010)

weldingman said:


> See this is what im talking about, goddamn, im gone. There is no pill form.



I'm confused. Are you implying that I said that Deca comes in pill form?  I never said it does but theoretically it could.  All you'd have to do is put deca in a capsule...


----------



## Buzzard (Feb 9, 2010)

First time deca only cycle threads are the best...

Isn't it about time for 'inject left-handed and you should be fine' post?


----------



## weldingman (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 10, 2010)

. . this reminds me of the thread where this guy drank his cycle . . . bwahaha!


----------



## rhombeus (Feb 11, 2010)

LikeARock said:


> Someone pasted this quote or something similar on another post a few days ago "Better to remain silent and thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt" because you Rhombeus not only removed all doubt but now I wonder if you have an extra chromosome going on too.


 

explain yourself. I simply asked a question , what do you know about Deca 200? I assume , shit?


----------



## Buzzard (Feb 11, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> . . this reminds me of the thread where this guy drank his cycle . . . bwahaha!



Good times, man... Good good times


----------



## rhombeus (Feb 11, 2010)

buysteroids dot com


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 11, 2010)

rhombeus said:


> explain yourself. I simply asked a question , what do you know about Deca 200? I assume , shit?



What I was implying by that quote is you're a fucking retard. Here's your first paste on this thread:

 "i just bought three bottles of deca 200... never used any anabolics before. should i use it by itself or take it with another supppliment? what do you recommend and how soon i can see the results?thx guyz

and what kind of work out and diet regiment can you recommend.."

I really dont have to say anymore, this speaks for itself.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 11, 2010)

+1 rhombus . . you set yourself up for a public mocking . .  so drink your deca and STFU


----------



## independent (Feb 11, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> First time deca only cycle threads are the best...
> 
> Isn't it about time for 'inject left-handed and you should be fine' post?



Does that really work?


----------



## gettinbig40 (Nov 28, 2011)

*question*

hey i'm 21 years of age i consume about 3 to 4 thousand calories a day. i am currently taking nandeconate about to buy some d bol(blue hearts) but as of now i am taking nandeconate. what i was wondering if i stack bcaa caps along with 600 mg of nandeconate, 600 mg test 600x. is there a thing such as TOO MUCH amino acids while taking nandeconate? also same with d bol i'm a novice i wills start at 20 mg of d bol a day but  will continue taking bcaa caps and stacking protein. i'm 5 foot 6 about 140 pounds none is fat can i be gettin too much amino acids?


----------



## MidWest (Nov 29, 2011)

rhombeus said:


> buysteroids dot com



That company does not sell real Deca.  Do your due diligence and Google reviews of that company since I'm sure you won't take my word for it, but just use your head.  You think a U.S. based company would openly advertise selling a controlled substance that was Legit?? No...

Do your homework next time bro, and educate yourself better in the future if you do decide to use Legit aas.  Read stickys, use Google, read from multiple sources and ffs flush that trash down the toilet.  

MidWest


----------



## rangermike (Nov 29, 2011)

This thread is fucking awesome!!!


----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 13, 2011)

sorry bro i shoulda posted earlier but yes you can take by theirself considering they are fake. you may see results may not because they are not real. dont buy shit online its a scam especially from steroids.com.. if you do take i would recommend milk thistle for your liver. other than that have a blast dude! isnt real deca tho. deca only comes in injectable. i've actually bought the same ones your talking about back when i was dumber than i am now lol. total waste of an assload of money


----------

